# Shell32.dll ersetzen/tauschen



## stain (20. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe mir aus dem Internet eine shell32.dll geholt. Wenn ich diese nun ins Verzeichnis _C:\Windows\System32\_ packe, kommt die folgende Meldung
_shell32.dll kann nicht kopiert werden: Die Datei wird von einer anderen Person bzw. von einem anderen Programm verwendet..._
Wie kann ich dies umgehen, oder sollte ich es lieber ganz lassen?

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Nil18 (20. Februar 2007)

Stellt sich erstmal die Frage, warum due die shell32.dll überhaupt ersetzen willst
Kein wunder dass das nicht geht, in der shell befinden sich wichtige Methoden auf die das Betriebssystem zugreift.
Und eine Datei die geöffnete ist, ist gleichzeitig gesperrt und kann nicht gelöscht werden.
Umgehen kannst du das ... Hm, wenn du von einer LinuxLiveCD bootest 
Oder ... Dos? (Also eine Rettungsdiskette)


----------



## Nico Graichen (20. Februar 2007)

Hi

Ich will nur mal was zu bedenken geben:
Wie Nil schon gesagt hat, enthält die shell32.dll die wichtigsten Betreibssystemfunktionen. Diese mit irgendeiner daher gelaufenen Version aus dem Internet zu patchen halte ich für das größte Sicherheitsrisiko, was man auf einem PC eingehen kann. Dann kannst du gleich auch noch auf Virenscanner und/oder Firewall verzichten.

Also aus meiner Sicht würde ich davon abraten die Datei zu ersetzen.


----------



## stain (1. März 2007)

Na gut.

Das es so riskant ist, hatte ich nciht gedacht.
Also halte ich wohl besser die Finger davon fern.

Vielen Dank für die Antworten!


----------



## MrGSi (17. August 2007)

Hallo,
entschuldigung das ich dieses Thema wieder hoch hole!

Aber habe ein Problem mit Shell32.dll datei.
Ich wollte heute ein Spiel installieren, aber als ich das installieren wollte stand dort eine Fehler Nachricht.
Und zwar folgendes "Die System-DLL"user32.dll" wurde im Speicher verschoben. Die Anwendung wird nicht einwandfrei ausgeführt. Die Datei wurde verschoben, da die DLL "C:\Windows\system32\SHELL32.dll" einen Adressbereich belegt, der für Windows-System-DLLs reseviert ist. Besorgen Sie sich vom DLL-Lieferanten eine neue DLL."

Leider weiß ich gar nicht was das zu bedeuten hat.

Könnte mir einer helfen ?

Danke im vorraus MfG MrGSi


----------



## Mush182 (1. September 2007)

rummeldibummel,

ich habe das selbe problem, ich denke das kommt vom Vista transformation Pack, weiß es aber nicht genau. Bin darauf gekommen da ich in andere Foren son Typen gesehn hab bzw sein beitrag gelesen hab. Er hat es gelöscht dann war alles in Ordnung, ICH KANN ES ABER NICHT LÖSCHEN. Bin am verzweifeln, wollte auch schon recovery Cd´s benutzen habe es dann auch aber die gehen nicht, ich verstehs einfach nicht, als ich sie das erste mal benutzt hab, ging alles gut jetzt aber sagt er irgendwas von portionsproblemen usw, naja wenn ihr mir mit der user32.dll helfen würdet des wär super...


----------



## susiklein (20. April 2009)

Und, wie kann so eine Datei dann plötzlich verschwunden sein? Ich meine, wenn das eine Systemdatei ist, dann braucht Windows die doch sicherlich dringend. Bei uns ist sie weg und wir können das Programm nicht installieren.


----------



## salambek (15. Oktober 2009)

Hallo! ich habe genau so ein Problem wie  MrGSi also 

" "Die System-DLL"user32.dll" wurde im Speicher verschoben. Die Anwendung wird nicht einwandfrei ausgeführt. 
Die Datei wurde verschoben, da die DLL "C:\Windows\system32\SHELL32.dll" einen Adressbereich belegt, der für Windows-System-DLLs reseviert ist. Besorgen Sie sich vom DLL-Lieferanten eine neue DLL." "

HILFE


----------



## Lichtkrieger (6. Juni 2010)

Ich kann Euch mal einen Tip geben, denn so mache ich es immer:

Ich habe zweimal Windows XP installiert, einmal auf dem c:\ und auf dem d:\.
Auf e:\ habe ich alle meine Sicherungen und Dokumente.

Mit dem C:\ gehe ich meistens ins Internet und auf dem D:\ habe ich alle meine Spiele.

Ich kann mit dem XP auf dem C Laufwerk ... alles auf dem D Laufwerk ändern und umgekehrt ...
auch die ganzen Index.dat und sonstigen Mist löschen.

Allerdings habe ich auch noch mein C Laufwerk (Internet) mit dem Schutzprogramm von ...

http://www.german-sales.com/windows_pc_systemschutz.htm

versehen. Ich habe dadurch keine Firewall und auch kein Virusprogramm nötig.
Wenn ich mir einen Virus oder sonstige Daten fange ... fahre ich den PC runter und wieder hoch,
und schon ist wieder alles im Urzustand ... aber nur auf dem C Laufwerk.

Als Firewall habe ich einen Web Safe Router von Netgear.

Und ich versiche Euch: Ihr werdet nie wieder Probleme haben.


----------



## Cyborg (19. August 2010)

in shell32.dll sind die minibilder wie von ordnern und sowas das kann man nicht verändern und wenn killt man windows und kriegt es nur dann wieder hin wenn man die platte mit dem system an einem anderen rechner wieder zurückmodifieziert also die shell32.dll neu ren kopiert. vielleicht gehts auch mitder system wiederherstellung (aber ich verspreche nichts)

gruß


----------



## sheel (19. August 2010)

Die Bilder ändern dürfte nicht das Problem sein, aber in der shell32.dll ist mehr als nur Bilder.

Und einfach irgendeine shell32.dll als Ersatz zu nehmen ist ziemlich das sinnloseste, das man machen kann.

Windows macht Updates, und in so einem Update kann sich die shell32.dll auch schonmal ändern.
Andere Sachen werden mitgeändert, damit sie zur "neuen" shell32.dll dazupassen.
Wenn man jetzt die dll von einem Rechner nimmt, der nicht genau die gleichen Updates etc wie der eigene hat, bekommt man nur mit Glück die gleiche.
Im anderen Fall merkt man es vielleicht nicht sofort, aber irgendwann funktioniert was nicht mehr.

Steht übrigens alles in dem Thema oben; einfach mal durchlesen bevor man antwortet.


----------

